# South Bend 9" Cross Slide Dovetail Measurements



## silverhawk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey, folks.  There is a difference between the "newer" 9" tool room lathes from 1940 and later versus my 9" Junior ("heavy 9).  I definitively know the saddle from a 9" tool room will not fit a Junior, but I was wondering - will the cross slide fit on a Juniors' saddle?  Here's how I'd be able to know.  Can someone measure the dovetail on the saddle from one of the more common 9" lathes?  That will tell me if it will fit with possible modifications (e.g. opening possibilities of taper attachments, milling attachments, etc).


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 19, 2016)

I have three "Depression Buster" nine inchers.

What dimensions do you need?

No, I am not a hoarder!


----------



## silverhawk (Apr 19, 2016)

I love my old 1930. It is solid, and better than many except no quick change gear box.  What I am after is the dimensions of the saddle dove tail. E.g.













Also, across the top of the dove tail surface.  Thanks!


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 22, 2016)

Do you mean tool room specifically?


 Here's the PDF:


----------



## silverhawk (Apr 23, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Do you mean tool room specifically?
> View attachment 127508
> 
> Here's the PDF:



That is EXACTLY what I needed!  Thanks, LucknowKen!


----------

